# flounder.. sheepshead.. pensacola pass 11/7



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

went out sunday night around pensacola pass with lights on at 12:30 am.. We found good areas and worked bad areas.. all in all we came home with four flounder (missed two).. one sheepshead.. scooped up a few crabs.. no doormats.. reason for no pictures! 

We had struck several sheepshead and lost them due the gig no penetrating.. Any tips or does anyone use a different gig head when they see a nice sheepshead?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

On Gigging Sheephead. You need to stick them from the side. Not straight down from the top.

I bend prongs all the time if I hit them from the top.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

yeah we examined the big one we got and concluded that the best way was to hit them from the side.. easier said than done in 3-4 feet of water! lol

Also.. I am about to switch my metal shaft to bamboo.. My buddy was using my bamboo gig and i was using my stainless steel.. Needless to say I really think the flash of my gig was spooking some fish!!! I am ditching the stainless steel and only using that one when wading from now on! anyone else notice this?!?


----------



## woody (Oct 17, 2007)

A little flat black krylon will cure that flash!


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

You can hit sheephead from the top with all thread gig heads. I've yet to lose a fish, sheephead, flounder or otherwise, using all thread gigs!


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

hit them badboys rite in the head and they will not give u any problems , threaded gigs or not


----------

